# what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery hunt



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

not trying to make this a big thread of debate, several of those are already going....I just want to make sure that I understand this right...

so far (i understand some changes could still happen) what we know is....there will be a wasatch front extended hunt still, and you will now have to choose what unit you want for elk and/or deer for the initial hunt.

is that correct? if so, then after that initial opening period you would be able to hunt the extended? or can you hunt the extended area from the day the season opens and then whatever unit you put in for.

i've read alot of posts arguing about what's right and wrong but i dont know if i have read clearly what is going on so far.....again not starting a debate just looking for the facts up to this point for next year, thanks!

sorry if i missed it, read alot of debate but didnt see it stated clearly


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

This is from the November RAC meeting agenda.......

Statewide Changes
1. We recommend allowing hunters that draw a youth any bull permit to harvest a bull or an
antlerless elk
2. We recommend removing the split from the bull moose hunt making it open continuously without
closing during the muzzleloader deer hunt - this would add 9 days to the bull moose hunts
3. We recommend discontinuing the buck bull combo hunt in the northern region. Under Unit by Unit
management the region will be divided making difficult to implement this hunt
4. We recommend discontinuing over the counter statewide youth archery permits, since statewide
archery will not continue in 2012

And here is a link to the latest news.........decisions are about to be made...
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... units.html

And this,,,from the news release..
The Wildlife Board previously decided that in 2012, archers must apply for and hunt on a single unit. However, if you obtain a general-season archery permit in 2012-and you complete the extended archery ethics course-you may also hunt the extended archery deer areas during the extended archery season.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



> The Wildlife Board previously decided that in 2012, archers must apply for and hunt on a single unit. However, if you obtain a general-season archery permit in 2012-and you complete the extended archery ethics course-you may also hunt the extended archery deer areas during the extended archery season.


That's a nice gesture, provides some opportunity.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



BirdDogger said:


> > The Wildlife Board previously decided that in 2012, archers must apply for and hunt on a single unit. However, if you obtain a general-season archery permit in 2012-and you complete the extended archery ethics course-you may also hunt the extended archery deer areas during the extended archery season.
> 
> 
> That's a nice gesture, provides some opportunity.


+1


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

so the way i read that, you can hunt the extended area once the initial season is over? that's how im taking it.....or can i also hunt that extended from the day the season opens as well as the unit my tag is for....

how do you guys interpret that?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

During extended season to me means after the initial archery hunt for that unit. But I'm good at being wrong.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

yeah im just wondering because its going to alter my plans....i was initially going to hunt the extended then eventually go to the unit i want to be in, but maybe i wont be able to do that this year.....guess ill just have to wait and see


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

I'm not an archer, but I read it as you can not hunt the extended until after the general archery hunt is over and then only after they open up the extended to hunting. But, looking at the map of the 30 units, it appears to me there are three units that include the extended areas. Why not apply for one of those areas and then you can hunt just like you wanted?


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

It depends on when the extended archery hunt takes place. The extended hunt usually opens the same day as the general archery hunt. If they keep it the same way then you can get a general archery tag and hunt the front the whole time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

Is this just for deer or is elk going to be limited to unit choice also?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



Riverrat77 said:


> Is this just for deer or is elk going to be limited to unit choice also?


as of right now riley it just for deer. Elk will stay the same.

You will have to pick a unite for archery in 2012.You can only hunt that unite for the first month.Once the hunt is over for your unit then you start to hunt the extended unit.So if you want to hunt doring the week after work you better draw a unite on the front so you can.If not your going to wait in tell sept to hunt the front.It just like a couple years ago when we had to pick a unit because they thought every one was going south and hunting and that was not the case.It the same as that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



dkhntrdstn said:


> So if you want to hunt doring the week after work you better draw a unite on the front so you can.If not your going to wait in tell sept to hunt the front.


Actually I think if you want to hunt during the week you should put in for anywhere else, because I think most people putting in for Wasatch West aint going to even draw a tag.

-DallanC


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



DallanC said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > So if you want to hunt doring the week after work you better draw a unite on the front so you can.If not your going to wait in tell sept to hunt the front.
> ...


Dallan can you elaborate this thought?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

I'd guess he's eluding to it being a very popular unit. I'd have to agree. Glad they didn't split the front out from the WW, that would have and still could be a can of worms. A half opened can left in a tackle box in the back of a hot car for a week.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'd guess he's eluding to it being a very popular unit. I'd have to agree. Glad they didn't split the front out from the WW, that would have and still could be a can of worms. A half opened can left in a tackle box in the back of a hot car for a week.


Very descriptive Tree... very nice!! :lol:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



10yearquest said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Per page 29 of the minutes of the WB meeting, Dec 2, 2010;

"The following motion was made by Tom Hatch, seconded by Jake Albrecht and passed 4-3 with Bill Fenimore, Ernie Perkins and Del Brady opposed. Chairman Woodward gave the tie breaking vote.

*MOTION: I move that archery hunters choose a unit starting in 2012.*

Mr. Perkins said that 4 of 5 RACs voted for archery statewide, including two that voted for option 2. How can we possibly vote against 4 RACs?

Mr. Brady asked if they go statewide, does that muddy the waters for permits?

Director Karpowitz said they will NOT be included in the number of permits for each unit. The 16,000 archers will be able to (apply for and) hunt any unit. They will go as they distribute themselves.

Mr Fenimore asked how many archer permits would be allowed.

Director Karpowitz said 16,000 if we stay with the current number. Permit numbers are not decided today."

If I read that right, there are no archery permit quotas on any of the units, just a state quota. So the only ones who wouldn't get a tag for any of the Front units is poor ol' 16,001 and counting. And since "they will go as they distribute themselves", most of the Southern Region units are going to be as "overcrowded" as ever. And apparently no archery tag cuts as I was told earlier. :O•-:

(FWIW, Mr. Brady then said he opposed a long archery season. "The wildlife needs a break." He is more in favor of giving archers a statewide option, but cutting some days off their hunt. I guess that issue will keep coming up.)


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



elkfromabove said:


> 10yearquest said:
> 
> 
> > DallanC said:
> ...


  Geez, I just got an email from Stephanie at the Southern Region office that archery tags are part of the unit quotas and subject to the 13,000 tag loss. I am truly disappointed because that throws lots of monkey wrenches into the gears. I'll bring a couple of them up in the Southern RAC meeting tonight. I just wish they'd make up my mind! :x


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



elkfromabove said:


> [
> 
> Director Karpowitz said they will NOT be included in the number of permits for each unit. The 16,000 archers will be able to (apply for and) hunt any unit. They will go as they distribute themselves.


why are they not making each unit have so many tags ? That just does not make sents to me.Take away the state wide hunt but we are not going to put a number of tags for each unit.Don't get me wrong it will make it nice knowing that you have a dang good chance of drawing a tag here ever you put in for.But in away it would be nice to know how many people will be in your unit hunting it with you.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



dkhntrdstn said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


They will be part of the quotas. Jim's comment above was in reference to leaving statewide archery intact. Now that archers are part of the quota they will be subject to tag cuts and specific numbers on each unit.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



bullsnot said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > elkfromabove said:
> ...


alright.That what I thought.But then again I thought I missed something at the same time.Thanks fro clearing that up for me.Do we know how many archery tags are going to be lost yet or are we not going to know in tell after the count and that stuff ?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



dkhntrdstn said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Bull, Thanks for clearing that up for me as well. I must be getting too **** old (senile) to keep up with all of this. I'm soon gonna hafta shoot big game with a crossbow from my rocking chair in the back of my beat up 93 4x4 stick F150, but who's gonna drive?

DK, Archers will lose about 2,100 to 2,200 tags, but we won't know the exact figures for any tag numbers until the RACs in April/WB in May, long after we've had to pick, and hopefully draw, our unit. We're all pretty much going into this new system blindfolded!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*



elkfromabove said:


> DK, Archers will lose about 2,100 to 2,200 tags, but we won't know the exact figures for any tag numbers until the RACs in April/WB in May, long after we've had to pick, and hopefully draw, our unit. We're all pretty much going into this new system blindfolded!


WOW there going to be many people not hunting this year and I hope I not one of them.Yea I agree that we are all going in to this blind.Next year will be crazy as well. I guess if I don't draw buy a elk tag or just take a week off for duck hunting.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: what exactly is the deal so far with next years archery*

The Removel of State Wide Archery, In the long run will make the DWR, WB, and Peay and the boys look like the FOOLS they are.Talking to Archers , they are dumb founded!!
Thanks for listing to the imput of Archers... NOT!!!


----------

